# Look what I got



## oneadam12 (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't think this one knows that this is a hog trap or that she isn't supposed to eat corn soaked in diesel.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 6, 2006)

Remember no trapping pictures or talk. Why soak in the corn in diesel?


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, didn't see anything about the no trapping stuff, my bad. The diesel keeps the coons and other critter from tripping the trap so I can get rid of the dreaded wild hogs. Good news though, the doe made a wonderful escape when my wife opened the door. She left with only a little hair missing.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 18, 2006)

*update*

For those who care, the wife spotted the previously caged doe this afternoon while hunting. She is alive and well, but veryyyyyyyyyyyyyy skiddish.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fmueller (Nov 21, 2006)

Your wife or the doe? HAR.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Cute!

And I think the 'no trapping' pics referred to showing animals caught in leg traps and the suffering inflicted by such traps.


----------



## fmueller (Nov 24, 2006)

I forget where I saw it but there was a piece on the news about the wild boar problem, I think it was in Texas somewhere. They just rip the heck out of everything and they have no known natural predators in this country because the Spanish brought the boars over for some reason. Too bad we can't train coyotes to hunt wild boars. But another exapmle of man interfering with mother nature. Ususally turns out screwing something up.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 24, 2006)

Don't have any pics yet, but neighbor killed two hogs this morning, my buddy killed a 379 lb boar last Sat., his brother-in-law killed a 240 lb sow, and another member of their camp killed a 320 lb boar. My buddy's dad saw a big hog yesterday morning, but didn't get a shot. They are more than a little problem in this area.


----------



## doggonetrees (Nov 26, 2006)

Are you located around Liberty? When I was a teenager, my Dad and I used to go hunting with some folks down that way- lots of hogs, and that was in the 70's.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 26, 2006)

Just South of Liberty, almost on the state line. Thankfully, it seems the hogs are bothering someone else for the last few weeks.


----------

